
Researchers, scared by their own work, hold back “deepfakes for text” AI - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/02/researchers-scared-by-their-own-work-hold-back-deepfakes-for-text-ai/
======
luckylion
One could also read that as "seeing huge commercial potential researchers keep
project private".

